# O plural das cores



## Comptess

Per essempio:

Branca - Brancas
Negro - Negros
Vermelho - vermelhos
Azul - ????

Alguem me pode ajudar?

Obrigada,
Emmy


----------



## aloappaola

Oi Emmy
azul - azuis

Abç


----------



## Comptess

Obrigada aloappaola,

Onde e que eu posso achar esses plurais?  Nao consegui no diccionario 
Aurelio, que e o unico que eu tenho.

Tchau,


----------



## Tomby

AS CORES: singular e plural
Branca - Brancas
Negro - Negros
Preto - Pretos
Vermelho - Vermelhos
Encarnado - Encarnados
Azul - Azuis
Verde - Verdes
Amarelo - Amarelos
Castanho - Castanhos (PT)
Marrom -Marrons(BR)
Roxo - Roxos
Cinzento - Cinzentos
Violeta - Violetas
Bege - Beges
Lilás - *?*
Cor-de-rosa - *?*
Cor-de-laranja - *?*
Alguém sabe o plural destas três últimas cores? 
Obrigado! 
TT.


----------



## Carfer

A mesma forma costuma ser usada quer para o singular quer para o plural, TT. O mesmo se passa com violeta e bege (por ex. _dois sofás bege/cor-de rosa/lilás/cor-de-laranja/violeta_).


----------



## Mangato

Bom dia Comptess, e bem-vindo ao foro. Acho que você está estudando português

Se procurar na ineternet *formação do plural*, vai achar inúmeros endereços com informação.

Também na Wikipedia há um artigo explicativo. Clique aqui
Não esqueça pesquisar nos recursos que coloca a nossa moderadora ao começo da página. Além disso estamos para ajudar.

Cumprimentos

Outros dicionários que pode consultar na rede
Priberam

Aulete


----------



## Vanda

Também, no nosso dicionário você encontra exemplos de algumas cores com plural. Veja azul:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/azul


----------



## aloappaola

Tombatossals said:


> AS CORES: singular e plural
> Branca - Brancas
> Negro - Negros
> Preto - Pretos
> Vermelho - Vermelhos
> Encarnado - Encarnados
> Azul - Azuis
> Verde - Verdes
> Amarelo - Amarelos
> Castanho - Castanhos (PT)
> Marrom -Marrons(BR)
> Roxo - Roxos
> Cinzento - Cinzentos
> Violeta - Violetas
> Bege - Beges
> Lilás - *?*
> Cor-de-rosa - *?*
> Cor-de-laranja - *?*
> Alguém sabe o plural destas três últimas cores?
> Obrigado!
> TT.


 
bom dia TT,
que cor é ENCARNADO??
Ah, também encontrei que o plural de lilás pode ser lilases
http://intervox.nce.ufrj.br/~edpaes/plural.htm
Abç


----------



## Vanda

Encarnado? Um avermelhado, cor de carne.


----------



## aloappaola

Bom dia Vanda
curiosa palavra para definir este tom avermelhado da carne, já que a carne pode ter varios tons, se está fresca ("viva") ou não. Quando li encarnado, pensei em encardido ( mas aí não seria uma cor e sim relativo a ser velho). Nunca tinha escutado a cor encarnado....
Abç


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Encarnado? Um avermelhado, cor de carne.


 
Etimologicamente deveria ser assim.  Mas de fato encarnado era o substitutivo _potíticamente correto_ de _rojo_ (vermelho).

Nos primeiros anos da  ditadura franco-fascista que padecemos cuarenta anos, _rojo_ era a cor do diabo, das "_hordas marxistas_" e de tudo o identificado com a esquerda.  Então vestir de _rojo_ podia ser considerado de rebelião, e vestia-se de _encarnado_. Até Caperucita Roja  (Carapuchinha Vermelha) trocou seu nome por Caperuciata Encarnada, não fosse ficar presa. Isto que parece brincadeira, não é mais que uma caricatura de uma relidade que infelizmente aconteceu.
Hoje encarnado para se referir a uma não é frequente ouvir


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Etimologicamente deveria ser assim. Mas de fato encarnado era o substitutivo _potíticamente correto_ de _rojo_ (vermelho).
> 
> Nos primeiros anos da ditadura franco-fascista que padecemos cuarenta anos, _rojo_ era a cor do diabo, das "_hordas marxistas_" e de tudo o identificado com a esquerda. Então vestir de _rojo_ podia ser considerado de rebelião, e vestia-se de _encarnado_. Até Caperucita Roja (Carapuchinha Vermelha) trocou seu nome por Caperuciata Encarnada, não fosse ficar presa. Isto que parece brincadeira, não é mais que uma caricatura de uma relidade que infelizmente aconteceu.
> Hoje encarnado para se referir a uma não é frequente ouvir


 
Pois é, em Portugal também se usa muito o _encarnado_ e pela mesma razão. Até os jogadores e adeptos do Benfica de Lisboa, cujo equipamento é vermelho, passaram a ser designados por '_encarnados_', que isso dum clube popularíssimo ser '_vermelho_' era coisa inadmissível para o regime.

Voltando á pergunta do Tombatossals e à resposta que lhe dei de que há cores que não se costumam usar no plural, há casos em que isso sucede: quando nos referimos aos diversos tons da mesma cor e assim diremos _'os cores-de-rosa', 'os lilases', 'os violetas'_ etc.


----------



## Tomby

aloappaola said:


> bom dia TT,
> que cor é ENCARNADO??
> Ah, também encontrei que o plural de lilás pode ser lilases
> http://intervox.nce.ufrj.br/~edpaes/plural.htm
> Abç


Vermelho ou encarnado. Sempre tive este dilema quando era estudante. A minha professora (brasileira) dizia se eram cores distintas, mas eu sempre ouvia aos jornalistas desportivos referir-se ao clube Benfica como a equipa encarnada. Vejo que a camisola do Benfica é igual que a do Liverpool. Talvez no Brasil se use mais a palavra "vermelho" ou talvez exista alguma diferencia que eu não saiba distinguir, como as cores da bandeira espanhola que não são "_rojo_" e "_amarillo_" senão "_rojo_" e "_gualda_" (amarelo mais dourado).
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

As cores e os tons em português: click
TT.


----------



## aloappaola

Tombatossals said:


> Vermelho ou encarnado. Sempre tive este dilema quando era estudante. A minha professora (brasileira) dizia se eram cores distintas, mas eu sempre ouvia aos jornalistas desportivos referir-se ao clube Benfica como a equipa encarnada. Vejo que a camisola do Benfica é igual que a do Liverpool. Talvez no Brasil se use mais a palavra "vermelho" ou talvez exista alguma diferencia que eu não saiba distinguir, como as cores da bandeira espanhola que não são "_rojo_" e "_amarillo_" senão "_rojo_" e "_gualda_" (amarelo mais dourado).
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Obrigada pelo esclareciemento TT. A verdade é que aqui usamos muito mais o vermelho. Na verdade que se alguém me disser que algo tem a cor encarnado eu nao entenderia....Bem até agora...rsrsr
Bom finde


----------



## Vanda

*Aloappaola* , é porque o encarnado saiu de moda! Não a cor, a palavra.  É mais para a geração da minha mãe para trás e do tempo em que eu era criança (xii... outro século!).

encarnado -  Da cor da carne; vermelho escarlate. (Aurélio). 

Existe uma flor, não sei se é o cravo, que a gente dizia 'de cor encarnada'.
Oba, achei uma música brasileira que fala do vermelho encarnado. Pode ser que em algumas regiões o termo ainda faça parte do vocabulário quotidiano.



> Vermelho *encarnado* do meu coração
> Vermelho *encarnado* é o meu povão
> Vermelho *encarnado* é o meu chapéu
> Vermelho *encarnado* é o nosso Pau-Brasil
> Vermelho *encarnado* eu sou e ela é


----------



## aloappaola

obrigada Vanda...vivendo e aprendendo, né?...no meu caso, "foreando" e aprendendo (rsrsr, péssima essa) 
beijão


----------



## Mangato

Aqui a cor encarnada nos anos cinquenta


----------

